# 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!



## mad-onion (6. Juni 2018)

*170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

Hallo, ich habe am Sonntag ein defektes RM1000i zur RMA angemeldet und dazu noch Fragen.
Diese wollte ich im Support-Chat klären, jedoch hat man mir dort erklärt dass man nicht zuständig sei und sich ein deutscher Kollege bei mir melden würde. Im Verlauf des Tickets steht seit Sonntag, dass sich jemand bei mir innerhalb 48h melden würde, jetzt sind es bereits 72 Stunden und niemand hat sich gemeldet. Die Amis weigern sich mir Infos zu geben, da sie sich nicht zuständig fühlen.

Meine Fragen:

Ist das nun wie gewünscht ein Vorab-Austausch, oder muss ich das Netzteil auf eigene Kosten einschicken und es wird nach Prüfung bei entsprechendem Befund ausgetauscht, während ich mir die Beine in den Bauch warten darf? 
Wenn ich es einsende, dann mit oder ohne sämtliches Zubehör? 
Warum kann man das deutsche Support Team nur per Email erreichen und auch nur, wenn man von denen vorher angeschrieben wurde? Wie soll man sich mit denen in Verbindung setzen? Warum kann ich die Kalifornier anrufen, die Deutschen aber nicht? 

Meine Ticket Nr: #734873

Mfg
Danke im Voraus


----------



## ranger_bonn (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

Fast haargenau wie bei mir alles. Am 29.05. Ticket erstellt-dies wurde in eine Swap Ticket Nummer umgewandelt und seit dem 01.06. keine Status Info mehr. Habe auch bereits einige male im Chat nachgefragt-mit der Antwort, man wird sich zeitnah melden aber bisher nichts passiert. Habe auch Bluebeard im Corsair Forum angeschrieben auch hier bisher keine Antwort erhalten.  Fazit: 1,5 Wochen sind seit Ticketerstellung um und man wartet auf Infos. Wenn man wenigstens eine Zwischeninfo bekäme wie lange es noch dauert wäre dem Kunden mit geholfen aber das Gefühl zu haben hier passiert wenig und die versprochene Rückmeldung bleibt aus erschwert es natürlich. Im Corsair Forum schrieb mir ein User es läge am Mining Boom aber selbst wenn das nachgelagert nach dem Boom so wäre könnte man dem Kunden doch trotzdem eine Info geben wie lange es noch dauert. Only my 2 Cents. Ticket #734090 Netzteil RM1000 mit Corsair Link


----------



## facehugger (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

Bisher kein tolles "Feedback" Beim nächsten Saftspender solltet ihr mal Seasonic eine Chance geben. Mein kaputtes Netzteil wurd mir 2013 innerhalb einer Woche anstandslos ersetzt. Es gab zwar am Anfang auch Sprachschwierigkeiten, die haben hier in Deutschland allerdings sogar eine Firma, die solche Fälle für Seasonic schnell und kulant abwickelt

Davon ab, ich hoffe natürlich für euch beide, das sich bald jemand bei euch meldet und die Sache zu eurer Zufriedenheit regelt...

Gruß


----------



## mad-onion (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

JA es ist schin interessant, hier im Forum hat sich wohl länger mehr niemand von Corsdair blicken lassen, wie ich gerade mal gecheckt habe.
Habe dann gestern auch mal Corsair Deutschland via Facebook ne Nachricht geschrieben, da meldet sich auch niemand zurück, es ist echt


----------



## BobDobalina (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

Hallo, habe im anderen Kontext aktuell auch Probleme mit Corsair RMA Support. Warte seit über einem Monat, nachdem Corsair meine defekten Artikel erhalten hat.   Hat sich hier mittlerweile was getan?


----------



## mad-onion (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

So, wollte mich nochmal mit einem Update melden.
Mir wurde mittlerweile tatsächlich geholfen.
An Tag 6 hat sich ein amerikanischer Mitarbeiter schriftlich gemeldet und meine Fragen beantwortet.
Ich konnte also den beworbenen Vor-Ort-Austausch zwar wählen, dafür hätte ich jedoch mit einer Kreditkarte eine dreistellige Kaution bereitstellen müssen, was ich nicht einging.
Alternative war dann, das Netzteil auf eigene Kosten beim deutschen Distributor (Siewert & Kau) einzusenden, was ich tat. Ich habe den Sendungscode mitgeteilt und auch wann wer den Empfang quittiert hat, woraufhin der amerikanische Mitarbeiter den sofortigen Versand eines Ersatzgerätes veranlasste und ich 48 Stunden später per DHL Express mein nagelneues, verschweisstes Austauschgerät bekam.
Der Kontakt war wirklich sehr freundlich, schade zwar dass sich niemand vom deutschsprachigen Team gemeldet hatte, aber insgesamt wurden meine Erwartungen nach der Woche Wartezeit unerwartet übertroffen!
Ich wünsche euch ähnliche Erfahrungen!


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

Das neue Netzteil funktioniert jetzt?


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

Für die Unannehmlichkeiten kann ich mich nur entschuldigen. Ich hoffe das du mit dem Austausch nun zufrieden bist und alles so funktioniert wie es soll. Eine deutsche Support Hotline haben wir momentan leider nicht, wir arbeiten aber daran dies euch auch zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

Endlich eine Reaktion hier seitens Corsair. Diese hätte aber... etwas eher ausfallen können/müssen!

Das geht in Zukunft sicherlich besser, oder? Hat auch etwas mit nem gewissen Ruf und Kundenzufriedenheit zu tun. 

Hab ich zumindest gehört

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

Da gebe ich dir Recht und kann mich wiederholt nur entschuldigen.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht und kann mich wiederholt nur entschuldigen.


Nunja, keiner ist perfekt. Machts in Zukunft einfach besser...

Gruß


----------



## mad-onion (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Für die Unannehmlichkeiten kann ich mich nur entschuldigen. Ich hoffe das du mit dem Austausch nun zufrieden bist und alles so funktioniert wie es soll. Eine deutsche Support Hotline haben wir momentan leider nicht, wir arbeiten aber daran dies euch auch zur Verfügung zu stellen.


Ja danke für die Anteilnahme, der Fall wurde letztendlich zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit und unbürokratisch gelöst.
Ich hätte mir nur den beworbenen Vor-Ort-Austausch ohne solche Hindernisse wie Kaution und Kreditkarte gewünscht, bzw. hätte man das von vornherein so kommunizieren müssen, dass man die Info nicht erst im Supportfall bekommt, sondern am besten "vor" einer Kaufentscheidung. Trotz allem kommt Corsair um Welten besser weg als Thermaltake in Sachen Aufschlüsselung von Features und Support allgemein. Jedenfalls was meine Erfahrungen angeht.

Ach, wenn wir schonmal gerade hier sind und Corsair auch antwortet, würde ich gerne noch eine Frage los bzgl. Ram..
Da ich schon seit über 10 JAhren nur Corsair Ram nutze und bald ein Plattformwechsel ansteht, ahbe ich mich reichlich informiert und herausgefunden, dass aktuell die besten DDR4 Module mit den sogenannten "B-DIEs" von Samsung ausgestattet sind. Ich liebäugle mit dem Vengeance RGB Pro, aber je nach Charge kann ja dies oder das verbaut sein..
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit vorab die Kits zu nennen, bei denen diese Chips verbaut wurden/werden und/oder kann man hier anhand der Seriennummer evtl. nachhaken? wäre toll, wenn ja.. 
Bei den aktuellen Speicherpreisen darf man als Kunde denke ich die Ansprüche ebenso hoch schrauben, wie ihr die Preise...


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: 170€ Netzteil kaputt und kein deutscher Support?!*

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Der Vor-Ort-Austausch hätte tatsächlich anders ablaufen müssen. Normal senden wir ein Nezteil, sofern die Serie passt, zusammen mit einem Retourenlabel zu und dann wird das Defekte eingesandt. Warum dies bei dir nicht so abgelaufen ist, müssen wir überprüfen. Entschuldige bitte die Unannehmlichkeiten.

Hinsichtlich der Frage zu B-Die ausfindig machen, ist dies tatsächlich nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Die Bestückung kann immer wechseln und entsprechend kann man nicht sagen, bei welchem Händler nun welcher Bestand liegt.


----------

